#ubuntu-news 2008-12-08
<Rinchen> tyche, ping
<tyche> Rinchen: pong
<Rinchen> johnc4510, ping
<Rinchen> hey, there.
<johnc4510> Rinchen: pong
<Rinchen> hi. Good, both here!
<Rinchen> Request for this coming edition of UWN
<johnc4510> k
<Rinchen> I just heard that the official LP open sourcing announcement was done at a UDS session about 20 minutes ago
<Rinchen> I'm trying to get that confirmed.
<johnc4510> cool
<Rinchen> popey, was there I believe
<popey> Kiko said it
<popey> i heard it
<popey> :)
<Rinchen> I know about it but I can't say anything until I get it confirmed :-)
<Rinchen> ok good!
<johnc4510> great
<tyche> This ought to take the teeth out of a LOT of people
<johnc4510> we'll need some info from someone
<johnc4510> maybe nick was there too
<Rinchen> 21st July 2009   AGPL
<tyche> What would be nice is to have a URL to link back to.
<Rinchen> There will probably be a LP news item in a few weeks but not in time for UWN
<popey> kiko has a presentation he is going through
<Rinchen> good. :-)
<johnc4510> popey: hey
<Rinchen> I've been working on the opensourcing effort with Kiko and Mark. I've been on a special assignment though and didn't know we were going to make the bigger announcement at this UDS
<johnc4510> popey: can kiko send us some of the particulars?
<popey> johnc4510: you can ask him :)
<johnc4510> k
#ubuntu-news 2008-12-09
<Tumie> tyche: what means 'governance' ?
<Tumie> in uwn120,, story about jono bacon
<Tumie> boredandblogging: if you know it, you can say it :)
<Tumie> already have it,, thanks
#ubuntu-news 2008-12-11
<tyche> Rinchen: Nice to see that the coyote barfed you back up.
<MTecknology> hi people in here
 * MTecknology has a question about that killer plugin for drupal ya'll use that was released today
<MTecknology> How do I make it pass the name/email back to the site when they log in and keep them in sync?
<MTecknology> About the same respnse in #launchpad except with curiousity. Any suggestions where I can get help?
<cody-somerville> MTecknology, you have to be a trusted website to get that
<MTecknology> cody-somerville: supposedly I am
<MTecknology> h on
<MTecknology> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/53961
<cody-somerville> MTecknology, do you have a trust root?
 * cody-somerville shrugs.
<cody-somerville> Anyhow, #launchpad is the correct place to ask
<MTecknology> aighty - I'll wait for them to answer
<MTecknology> cody-somerville: I'm taking the right approach so far then?
<cody-somerville> yup
<MTecknology> Is there any config to do on the website to request that information?
<MTecknology> on the plugins*
<cody-somerville> I dunno.
<cody-somerville> Ask on #launchpad
<MTecknology> ok
<MTecknology> thanks
<cody-somerville> np
#ubuntu-news 2008-12-12
<boredandblogging> Rinchen: ping
<Rinchen> hi beuno
<Rinchen> er
<Rinchen> boredandblogging,
<Rinchen> now Martin's going to go "huh, what?" :-)
<beuno> Rinchen, well, I'll take it like you where just being nice and saying "hi"
<beuno> so, hi Rinchen!
<boredandblogging>                  │ PriceChild
<boredandblogging> well that sucked
<Rinchen> actually, he's a nice guy ;-)
<boredandblogging> Rinchen: Nicolas Deschildre, the guy who did brainstorm...
<boredandblogging> and I have been talking about giving the Fridge a makeover
<boredandblogging> Rinchen: http://www.ndeschildre.net/downloads/UbuntuNews.html
<boredandblogging> the content is obviously not right
<boredandblogging> but something along those lines
<boredandblogging> thinking LP integration as well
<boredandblogging> so people can comment
<boredandblogging> and have their names pulled from LP (and whatever else)
<boredandblogging> some nice video embedding as well
<boredandblogging> Rinchen: also pulling in posts from planet
<boredandblogging> and sticking them
<boredandblogging> so they are around foever
<boredandblogging> forever
<Rinchen> boredandblogging, the one objection to the planet that's been raised before is that it's a duplication
<Rinchen> boredandblogging, if it wasn't front page stuff, then I don't think it matters
<Rinchen> boredandblogging, as in, we can do it
<Rinchen> boredandblogging, you'd want to be selective though because not everything on the planet is ubuntu
<boredandblogging> Rinchen: exactly, 99.99% of the planet wouldn't show up
<tyche> boredandblogging: is there a way to set up sections, and index them?
<boredandblogging> just worthwhie posts
<Rinchen> boredandblogging, what software is that modeled on? Drupal?
<boredandblogging> tyche yes
<boredandblogging> Rinchen: yes, all drupal
<tyche> GREAT!
<boredandblogging> everything would be tagged
<Rinchen> boredandblogging, ok. Keeping in mind we have to use the .5 and not the .6 series, I say write it up.
<boredandblogging> are there plans for 6.x?
<boredandblogging> just asking
<Rinchen> boredandblogging, I'm feeling ornery so I might just force the issue on the facelift.  Newz said he was thinking of backporting the intrepid theme but I'd rather the community did all the theming
<Rinchen> if we didn't want the events calendar we might be able to upgrade to 6.
<Rinchen> I'd have to clear it with our sys admins
<boredandblogging> Rinchen: I'm hoping we can have the calendar issue cleared up by the end of the month
<Rinchen> the events module doesn't exist with 6
<Rinchen> and the event repeat module for 5 has too many security holes to install
<boredandblogging> stdin is working on the migration to google calendar
<boredandblogging> Rinchen: btw, nicholas, the brainstorm guy is willing to put in the work to do this
<Rinchen> sweet.  Write all this up, at UDS if you can, and email it to the list. Be sure to point out any places you need help.  I'll go get the help
<Rinchen> Tell Nicholas I said thank you please
<Rinchen> and that's cool you got Terrance to do the calendar
<boredandblogging> Rinchen: I'm gonna try to have a quick discussion with jono to see if he can gently "nudge" teams to it once it comes to fruition
<boredandblogging> cuz I imagine at first it will be just using planet posts, but it provides huge oppportunities for all teams
<Rinchen> boredandblogging, He'd like to know about it certainly but asking him to do something with currently non-existent features is a bit much given his workload
<boredandblogging> Rinchen: that makes sense
<Rinchen> so, show him the mockup and tell him our plans and ask him to stay tuned :-D
<boredandblogging> fair enough, thanks
<Rinchen> and thanks for doing all of this at UDS
<Rinchen> maybe we can do another one in May
<boredandblogging> Rinchen: hoping we can have version 1 out by next UDS
<boredandblogging> and then discuss ways to improve it
<Rinchen> boredandblogging, administratively, we just need a theme file and then give the right people editor access so they can adjust the blocks
<Rinchen> boredandblogging, we install the theme file and then Nicholas can turn it on inside
<boredandblogging> yeah, I figure we'll get the technical details worked out one way or another, just trying to make sure everything is cleared  up with the stakeholders
<Rinchen> thanks boredandblogging for working on this
<boredandblogging> Rinchen: np
 * newz2000 is in a training session for drupal about dates/calendar
<tyche> Study HARD!  Hee hee
<newz2000> happy to ask any questions people have
<tyche> Basically, how can we make it run recurring events properly, or how to insert a Google calendar into it.  We're talking about the Fridge, so it's probably Drupal 5
<newz2000> yeah, I'll ask
<tyche> I appreciate it, newz2000.  But I won't hold my breath, considering the security holes there are in the Drupal 5 plugin.
<newz2000> it sounds like the solution may be to use CCK to create custom content types
<tyche> I don't know.  I'm not ANY kind of a programmer.  I know just enough to get me into a whole lot of trouble, if I could even get something to work at all.
<newz2000> we're not quite to the question part yet but I'm listening to the person who wrote the modules
<tyche> It would be nice if there were a way to bullet-proof that plugin.
<tyche> Ah, well.  Time for me to pick up the Granddaughter.  BBL
<newz2000> tyche: CCK / Views2 is the solution, I will play with it in the upcoming days but it won't deploy soon because it needs Drupal 6.
<newz2000> ical export has been improved a lot apparently so that should come soon too
<newz2000> import from ical sources is in progress but not ready yet
<newz2000> however I'm looking at her solution and it appears to be working so if it's not ready yet it can't be far away
<boredandblogging> Rinchen: we did a session with Jono
<boredandblogging> we are a go
 * tyche CHEERS!!!!!!
<tyche> Way to go, boredandblogging!!!!!
<boredandblogging> emailed stdin to see where he is with the calendar meeting bot, he seems to be working on it
<boredandblogging> will check back in a week or so with him
<tyche> I KNEW there was a reason we kept you around.  Hee hee
<Rinchen> boredandblogging, ping
<boredandblogging> Rinchen: yo
<Rinchen> hi boredandblogging,  I was just showing Nicholas' mockup to newz2000 and he commented that when he's (newz) is back we should get in touch with him. He has a number of ideas to make it even better based on the class he's in.
<boredandblogging> Rinchen: I'll write an email putting us all in it
<Rinchen> sounds great boredandblogging
<tyche> boredandblogging: This poor excuse for an associate editor presumes to request that he also be copied in, if you please.
<boredandblogging> tyche: sure, you and john
<tyche> Thanks, boss.
<tyche> boredandblogging: See http://www.flickr.com/photos/22090195@N03/3103654354/
<boredandblogging> tyche: that is awesome!
<tyche> Post THAT to the Fridge.  "Irate Editor".  LOL
<tyche> Can you imagine having THAT sword hanging over the head of your bed?
<boredandblogging> scary
#ubuntu-news 2008-12-13
<PrivateVoid> tyche -- here is the announcement - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/FocusGroups/Education/Events/01172009
<PrivateVoid> for one of the events
<tyche> Times for the Beginners Team Education Focus Group?
<PrivateVoid> oops... missed that 1800 GMT until done
<PrivateVoid> that should match with UTC right now
<tyche> OK, How long do you expect it to run?
<PrivateVoid> its an open Q&A
<PrivateVoid> I would expect it to go 1-2 hours...
<PrivateVoid> but it might last longer
<PrivateVoid> is that ok for it to be open ended?
<tyche> I'll put it in for 2 hours.  You don't want to have competition for the channel.  -classroom isn't usually busy, except in spurts.  But this way you'd have at least that much time.
<PrivateVoid> cool thanks
<PrivateVoid> also informing pleia2
<tyche> kk
<tyche> It should be in the Fridge shortly.  Just entering it in the Google calendar first.
<PrivateVoid> cool... thanks
<tyche> Will this be a regularly recurring event?
<PrivateVoid> not yet
<tyche> kk
<PrivateVoid> we are working to build a recurring Q&A core, but not enough 'instructors' yet
<PrivateVoid> can you add (in UWN) that the Education Focus Group of the Ubuntu Forums Beginners Team is looking for more instructors?
<tyche> No problem.  When it does become recurring, let me know, so I can mark the Google calendar.  That way it'll show up so it will be entered manually in the Fridge calendar.
<tyche> I'll put it as a note on the event.
<PrivateVoid> cool. thanks.
<tyche> PrivateVoid: See http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1768
<tyche> PrivateVoid: See also http://fridge.ubuntu.com/event/2009/01/01/month/all/all/1
<PrivateVoid> cool... thanks
<tyche> The first link I showed you is about how it would appear in the UWN
<PrivateVoid> looks great to me
<tyche> We'll get you trained right, yet.  Hee hee
<PrivateVoid> eventually
<PrivateVoid> tyche, is is 'acceptable' to put information about books that are coming out that are on-topic to an event... or is that a bad thing?
<PrivateVoid> tyche, like this -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewYorkTeam/Events/20090108
<PrivateVoid> should I remove the books?
<tyche> If you did a review of the book on a blog, it might go in a different area of the UWN.  It should be something "On Topic" for the UWN, primarily about Ubuntu in one form or another.
<PrivateVoid> not in relation to IWN
<PrivateVoid> UWN
<tyche> The event itself, the demonstration, could go in the UWN.  I don't think the books could, though.
<tyche> You need to list a date for that event, too.
<PrivateVoid> I agree... in your opinion is it OK to put the information in the event description?
<PrivateVoid> yeah... still editing the page ... just wanted to know if I should remove the books
<tyche> As part of the link, yes.  That's resource information for people that are interested.
<PrivateVoid> k
<PrivateVoid> I will have that cleaned up and complete in a minute then
<tyche> Try to fill out the first paragraph more, so I've got some meat to work with when I write it up for the UWN
<PrivateVoid> ok
<PrivateVoid> dinner is served... will get it done after that
<tyche> kk
<tyche> Rinchen: ping
#ubuntu-news 2008-12-14
<Tumie> how's the UWN this week?
<tyche> Clost to done
<Tumie> say it when he's ready :)
<johnc4510-laptop> k
<LirazSiri> good evening fellow Ubunteros!
<johnc4510-laptop> hey, are you out of the edit now?
<johnc4510-laptop> :)
<johnc4510-laptop> LirazSiri: ^^^^?
<LirazSiri> no I'm in the middle of an edit
<LirazSiri> I'm rewriting the section on ubuntu-fr. It really needs the work
<LirazSiri> just a couple of minutes
<johnc4510-laptop> was just getting to that
<johnc4510-laptop> but go ahead
<LirazSiri> alright I'm out of the edit (reading and taking down notes for things to correct in my next edit session)
<johnc4510-laptop> k, i'm just starting on the proof reading now
<LirazSiri> The OpenSolaris bit "in other news" has nothing to do with Ubuntu. Ubuntu seems to be mentioned only as an artificial instrument to drum up interest...
<LirazSiri> I hate it when PR plants try to manipulate readership like that...
<LirazSiri> should we really be covering this?
<johnc4510-laptop> sorry, i'm not down that far yet
<johnc4510-laptop> and i really need to be in the edit to finish up if possibly
<johnc4510-laptop> thx
<LirazSiri> alright, I'm done
<johnc4510-laptop> k
<johnc4510-laptop> thx
<LirazSiri> gotta run, cheers
<johnc4510-laptop> cya
<johnc4510-laptop> Tumie: ping
<Tumie> thanks
<johnc4510-laptop> it's ready for you now
<johnc4510-laptop> np
<johnc4510-laptop> thx for your patients
<johnc4510-laptop> Tumie: btw, we won't be publishing an issue right after xmas
<johnc4510-laptop> next wk as usual, the following we'll skip
<Tumie> ok,
<Tumie> so,, next sunday, no issue :)
<johnc4510-laptop> no
<johnc4510-laptop> next sunday there will be an issue
<johnc4510-laptop> the following wk there won't
<johnc4510-laptop> ok?
<johnc4510-laptop> Tumie: ^^^^^^^^^^
<Tumie> :P
<johnc4510-laptop> k
<Tumie> sunday the 28th,, no issue :p
<johnc4510-laptop> right
<johnc4510-laptop> :)
<Tumie> next sunday starts my christmasvacation,, so i wass a little confused..
<Tumie> but it comes at the right time.. 30th december i have an operation..
<johnc4510-laptop> ah, good luck with that
<johnc4510-laptop> hope it works out ok
<johnc4510-laptop> we'll be thinking of you
<Tumie> it's just something with my toe..
<Tumie> it's my left big toe,, the right already had the operation and it's oke now :)
<Tumie> google translate says: "inflamed toe"..
<Tumie> but i'm going to sleep now..
<Tumie> bye
<johnc4510-laptop> new issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is out: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue121
#ubuntu-news 2009-12-08
<MikeDK> mornings
#ubuntu-news 2009-12-10
<dholbach> hi guys
<dholbach> can somebody send a quick announcement that the Ubuntu Forums are down because some works on their database to the fridge?
<dholbach> cody-somerville, james_w, joey, johnc4510: ^?
<cody-somerville> sure
<dholbach> super, thanks
<joey> sure
<joey> cody you?
<joey> probably faster that way, I'm in London on a netbook
<cody-somerville> ugh
 * cody-somerville beats the fridge with a bat.
<dholbach> thanks cody-somerville
<dholbach> not sure though how unexpected they were
 * dholbach shrugs
<dholbach> but at least people now know that some folks are on it
<dholbach> :)
<dholbach> cody-somerville: they're back
<dholbach> cody-somerville: is it easy to add an "UPDATE: The Forums works again."?
<cody-somerville> oops, I already deleted the post
<dholbach> oh ok
<dholbach> alright, I call it a day
<dholbach> see you tomorrow!
<dholbach> thanks again
<johnc4510> sorry i wasn't around for that annoucement folks
<johnc4510> i added a few announcements to the fridge
#ubuntu-news 2009-12-11
<FFEMTcJ> Are new 'Ubuntu Hours' being reported in UWN, or can they be?
#ubuntu-news 2009-12-12
<nhandler> FFEMTcJ: If someone blogs about it, we can most likely get it included in the UWN
<akgraner> nhandler, all the ubuntu hours should be on the ubuntu hour wiki...
<akgraner> I know I wrote about them Ubuntu User and I'll be blogging about the NC one again after in ends tomorrow...
#ubuntu-news 2009-12-13
<johnc4510> popey: ping
<johnc4510> the last link here for the emea membership board is wrong: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-news-team/2009-December/000799.html
<popey> johnc4510: pong
<johnc4510> i visited the emea wiki page but no mailing list link is listed
<johnc4510> do you have the correct one?
<popey> tell me which link is wrong on that page
<popey> As far as I'm concerned they're all right
<johnc4510> the last one ubuntu-membership-board-emea at lists.ubuntu.com
<popey> thats an email address not a link
<johnc4510> i know but it links to the -news team
<popey> thats not my doing
<johnc4510> ah
<popey> thats a bizarre artifcat of the list archiver I believe
<johnc4510> kk, i looked in the master mailing list but didn't see the emea list
<popey> its private
<popey> they dont show up
<johnc4510> i'll work around it then....thx bud
<popey> np
<popey> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-women/2009-December/002303.html
<popey> bizarrely that ones broken too
<johnc4510> k
<johnc4510> :(
<popey> strange regexp break in mailman archiver
<johnc4510> lol
<johnc4510> nods
<johnc4510> dang there are more email links that are wrong
<johnc4510> :(
#ubuntu-news 2010-12-13
<akgraner> pleia2, sorry I was offline most of the weekend but I'll be working on UWN this afternoon and tonight  - if anyone has time - also just email me and let me know schedules and I'll figure out how I can make it work this week
<alourie> akgraner: hi Amber
<akgraner> alourie,  Hey!  Oh, how late will you be online today?
<alourie> akgraner: for couple of hours now, and then all day tomorrow (my time that is :-) )
<akgraner> awesome!  Just under a deadline atm - should have more time tomorrow :-)
<alourie> akgraner: do you need help with anything? today? tomorrow?
<alourie> tomorrow would be better...
<akgraner> tomorrow definitely :-)
<alourie> ok then
<pleia2> nhandler, akgraner: aside from openid log in problems, is there anything else to review on the canonical ubuntu news site? where do we go from here?
<akgraner> I don't think so..
<pleia2> it all seemed to be working ok for me
<akgraner> pleia2, I'll email Charlie et al - and let them know to import the articles we have added since they did their last pull and that we can stand up fridge.ubuntu.com :-)
<pleia2> \o/
<pleia2> thanks akgraner :)
<akgraner> not sure how long that will take them - but as soon as I hear back from them  - I'll let you know :-)
<pleia2> great
<akgraner> pleia2, nhandler thanks for looking at the test site and seeing if you could find any issues...
<pleia2> I just remembered I wanted to do a photo upload test.. /me does now
<pleia2> yep, works, all good :)
<nhandler> pleia2, akgraner: We should look through the other settings and make sure that they all match up. i.e. I had to remove the akgraner donation box from the test site.
#ubuntu-news 2010-12-14
<alourie> helo
#ubuntu-news 2010-12-15
<pleia2> nhandler: I should have time late tonight to review the ubuntu-news site preferences side by side, I'll keep you updated
<highvoltage> anyone know what's happening with uwn?
<pleia2> last update from akgraner and alourie was on monday, they were working on this week's issue
<pleia2> not sure beyond that, my week is stupid busy so I couldn't commit to anything
<Joeb454> akgraner: ping :)
#ubuntu-news 2010-12-16
<nhandler> Joeb454: Better off asking the actual question. akgraner hasn't been around much this week, but she has done a nice job of responding to questions addressed to her when she returns.
<alourie> good morning
<alourie> akgraner: hi Amber, I see everyone is super busy. What's the state of UWN?
<Joeb454> nhandler: I emailed Amber & dpm
#ubuntu-news 2010-12-17
<pleia2> nhandler: have you had time to do -news site comparisons? I'm going to run through things now
<nhandler> pleia2: No. I can't really do much since the current setup makes it difficult to have both sites open at once to test on one machine
<pleia2> yeah, I have an extra system sitting here :)
<nhandler> I was sort of hoping I would have a CR-48 to help test by now ;)
<pleia2> aww
<pleia2> oh to confirm, you can't log in with LP either, right?
<pleia2> (new site)
<pleia2> might just be a dns thing
<pleia2> I am not familiar enough with how openid works
<nhandler> Let me try now
<pleia2> "OpenID login failed: Server denied check_authentication"
<pleia2> is what I get
<nhandler> pleia2: It might have to do with the fact that we have edited /etc/hosts to make ubuntu-news.org point to the new site. So LP wouldn't be able to access the same instance. I have a feeling that once we have a real domain pointing to this site that the issue will resolve itself
<nhandler> But I had the same error
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> ok, just wanted to confirm you saw the same, not vital for launch (we can still log in regularly) and it may fix itself anyway :)
<nhandler> The interesting thing will be, if we move fridge.ubuntu.com to point to the new site, what will happen to all of the old links? Did we sort out some url rewrite magic for them? Or will they just break?
<pleia2> good question
<pleia2> nhandler: I'm just going to brain dump the differences into an email and we can talk about it whenever we have time, so far none seem particularly worrysome (some different plugins, the canonical site needs a security update)
<nhandler> pleia2: Sounds good. Tomorrow is my last day of school before break, so I'll be around a fair bit the next few weeks
<pleia2> great :) these holidays are pretty mellow for me so I'll be around too
<pleia2> email sent, mostly caching differences
<nhandler> pleia2: Don't have much time now, but was the php code part wrt the podcast player? If so, I seem to recall Canonical looking into that
<pleia2> I don't know why it was installed
<nhandler> Alright. I'll look more once I'm on break
<pleia2> but I don't blame them, I wouldn't want an "execute arbitrary php code" plugin on my server either :)
<nhandler> pleia2: Agreed
#ubuntu-news 2011-12-12
<MrChrisDruif> akgraner: this turns out to be one of those nights were I can't sleep =(
<akgraner> MrChrisDruif, I'm sorry to hear that :-(
<akgraner> pick a section on the on the googledoc if ya want...:-)
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, it's even amazing seeing I've been very active today (swimming in a public pool with family)
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, I'm looking right now. I hope I'm also able to edit with Google Docs installed on my Android
<akgraner> nice
<akgraner> thanks for helping
<akgraner> about to get my kitchen cleaned after dinner. make sure my kids are settled in the write a few summaries myself :-)
<MrChrisDruif> First one done
<MrChrisDruif> Was about the QML
<MrChrisDruif> Woops, had to restart my connection..
<MrChrisDruif> akgraner: is there finally some clearance about the naming? Is it flavors or derivatives? I think it should be flavors...
<akgraner> I was going to use the term "Official Flavors"
<akgraner> but the terms are  inter-changeable :-)  I agree flavors in this case is the better word to use
<akgraner> I started a blog post early today on this  - so I guess I should finish it
<akgraner> :-)
<MrChrisDruif> :D
<MrChrisDruif> Hmm, button I tried didn't have desired effect :)
<akgraner> rut roh :-(
<MrChrisDruif> It closed this window, hence I had to rejoin.
<MrChrisDruif> akgraner: alright, I'll have a second try at that sleeping thing I hear all that praise about by everyone. However, you'll notice about three summaries and a changed title for the flavor meetings. (I also corrected a small typo from someone rise)
<MrChrisDruif> Rise = else
<akgraner> no worries :-)  thank you
<MrChrisDruif> You're welcome (I've even remembered to put my name at the bottom, haha)
<MrChrisDruif> Lucky for me having a sleepless night tonight and hopefully not tomorrow again. Tuesday I've got to work really early :P
 * MrChrisDruif continues with summaries
 * MrChrisDruif is yawning a lot. Should I try attempt three at sleep?
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha everyone
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha everyone
<MrChrisDruif> How's it going with the UWN 245?
<akgraner> It still needs work  - I suppose I was tired as I feel asleep at my desk :-(  this was not a good thing  bbiab :-)
<MrChrisDruif> bbiab?
<akgraner> be back in a bit
<MrChrisDruif> Alright
 * MrChrisDruif too
<kamilnadeem> holstein you here ?
 * MrChrisDruif is here, holstein seems to be off for now =)
<kamilnadeem> MrChrisDruif: No prob just came by to check if he has seen my last blogpost
<MrChrisDruif> Alright, where is it?
<MrChrisDruif> What's it about?
<kamilnadeem> MrChrisDruif: http://mknadeem.blogspot.com/2011/11/ubuntu-1110-explored.html
<MrChrisDruif> That's pretty long =)
<kamilnadeem> MrChrisDruif: Yes :)
<kamilnadeem> I am currently writing a post about Kubuntu 11.10 and already have explained a fair bit about KDE(It is Vast) but the random crashing of KDE is disheartening me .
<kamilnadeem> Is KDE a good first step for a non linux user?
<MrChrisDruif> I think it's too laggy, but the last time I've used it is years ago.
<MrChrisDruif> I don't see a reason why KDE should be harder then GNOME or LXDE or any other DE or OS for that matter
<kamilnadeem> MrChrisDruif: It works fine now
<kamilnadeem> MrChrisDruif: It is like this , I have used Ubuntu 11.04 and Ubuntu 11.10 and it has not crashed on me for once
<MrChrisDruif> Like I said, it's been years ago and you ALWAYS need the willingness to learn a new OS or DE
<kamilnadeem> With Kubuntu 11.10 sometimes I shutdown and I am  greeted by a crash error plus the system doesn't shutdown  and also the desktop effect on the taskbar gets mangled
<MrChrisDruif> Hmm, that is awkward
<kamilnadeem> now if a new user faces this he might as well dump lInux
<MrChrisDruif> Same can be said about GNOME or Unity.
<kamilnadeem> MrChrisDruif: well you are correct on that
<MrChrisDruif> If by any chance it is flunked, by whatever reason, while with others it functions properly, a new user will be unmotivated to continue. Same can even be said about Windows actually =')
<kamilnadeem> MrChrisDruif: Thank You , my doubt has gone
<kamilnadeem> MrChrisDruif: This one is going to be longer than the one you just saw ;)
<kamilnadeem> Take care.
<MrChrisDruif> I'm not a troubleshooter, nor would I have the knowledge to help with your issues. I'd redirect you to #kubuntu (or where ever they offer help with Kubuntu via IRC)
<MrChrisDruif> Just 9 more for this issue!
<pleia2> :)
<MrChrisDruif> I'm at a "lost" for words thou =P
<pleia2> I'll see what I can do to pitch in soon
<MrChrisDruif> Great =)
<MrChrisDruif> Evening everyone
<akgraner> hey
<MrChrisDruif> How's it going akgraner ?
<akgraner> busy with work - there are still some summaries that need writing - it's Monday :-)
<MrChrisDruif> Still?
<MrChrisDruif> I saw you frantically work this afternoon (well, afternoon for me)
<akgraner> I was, but that was just my lunch break
<pleia2> I'll finish up the planet ones now
<akgraner> pleia2, thanks - Should be finished here in a couple hours so I'll help as well when I finish
<pleia2> great, I can publish this evening once it's all proofed if you're able to move over finished sections
<akgraner> will do
<akgraner> thanks
<pleia2> ok, we should be good summary-wise
<pleia2> MrChrisDruif: any response from Kubuntu or Edubuntu about their team meetings
<pleia2> ?
<MrChrisDruif> pleia2; Nothing from Edubuntu and apparently is Kubuntu not having meetings. Only on rare occasions
<MrChrisDruif> But their mailing-list is pretty active I've noticed
<pleia2> ok, so just Studio and Xubuntu this week
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, Lubuntu unfortunately had to postpone it due to not enough people showing up
<MrChrisDruif> But normally they have weekly meetings, so lets hope all goes well =)
 * pleia2 nods
<MrChrisDruif> pleia2; akgraner; anything else?
 * MrChrisDruif wants to go off to bed =)
<pleia2> nope, have a good night MrChrisDruif :)
<MrChrisDruif> Thanks pleia2 =)
<FireBeard> MrChrisDruif spammed this channel, so I thought I'd check it out
<FireBeard> seems very boring tho, so I'm out again
<pleia2> zkriesse_away: please stop using away nicks here
<Silverlion> hey folks
<pleia2> g'day Silverlion
<Silverlion> pleia2 : hey there ^^
<Silverlion> do you have any contacts to the UK loco?
<Silverlion> zkriesse : evening ;)
<pleia2> zkriesse: can you please use silent away if you're going to idle here?
<zkriesse> hey man
<zkriesse> grrr i thought it was silent
<zkriesse> pleia2: What is it saying? Is it displaying a message?
<pleia2> zkriesse: you're changing your nickname
<zkriesse> Ok.... And why is that such a problem.. It's a simple nick change
<pleia2> please don't, you can "/away reason" and it's silent, no nick changes or anything, people who private message or whois you you will see the reason
<pleia2> imagine if everyone was doing it, it's pretty rude :(
<pleia2> oh well
<pleia2> ok, running out for some errands, I'll proof and publish after I return
<james_w> Silverlion, AlanBell is the lead of the UK LoCo
<Silverlion> james_w : thx
<Silverlion> AlanBell : ping
<bkerensa> =o
<Silverlion> bkerensa : hi ^^
<bkerensa> Silverlion: Hello :)
<Silverlion> I need to get in contact with ronnietucker of fullcirclemagazine .. how is that possible the easiest way?
<pleia2> ronnie@fullcirclemagazine.org  :)
<zkriesse> THere, i think i fixed it
<pleia2> thanks :)
<zkriesse> pleia2: Sure.. Now because I fixed it would you finally follow me back on twitter pweaty pwease?!?! :P
<pleia2> huh, I thought I was
<zkriesse> Hooray! :D
<pleia2> there :)
<zkriesse> Danke ma'am
<zkriesse> pleia2: So how are the kitties?
<zkriesse> IE Simcoe
<pleia2> just got off the phone with the vet :( not well
<zkriesse> OH?
<pleia2> really low kidney function, dropping her off for an ultrasound tomorrow morning and we'll come up with a treatment plan from there
<zkriesse> Ikes
<zkriesse> You've not had good fortune with the kitties in past months have you :(
<pleia2> no :(
<zkriesse> I'm sorry, hope they find out what exactly is wrong
<pleia2> thanks, me too
<Silverlion> pleia2 : just read what is happening ... crossing fingers and wish you luck!
<pleia2> thank you
<zkriesse> pleia2: Would you mind pm-ing me? It is about a older issue you wished to discuss
<pleia2> sure
<AlanBell> hi Silverlion
<Silverlion> AlanBell : sorry for interrupting ;) i need your help if you a min ;)
<AlanBell> sure
<AlanBell> what is the question Silverlion?
<Silverlion> AlanBell: you should have a PM
<AlanBell> yeah
#ubuntu-news 2011-12-13
<akgraner> pleia2, the stats need pulling I'll do the Ubuntu Stats if you can pull the Securities and Updates
<akgraner> Everything is moved over from the googledoc working on the Stats now
<pleia2> akgraner: great, will do
<akgraner> Thanks  - I'll let you know when I am ready to pop the Stats in so we aren't both in the wiki at the same time :-)
<pleia2> k :)
<akgraner> pleia2, are you in the wiki?
<pleia2> nope
<akgraner> k adding the stats now
<akgraner> pleia2, saving now and it's all yours
<pleia2> great, thanks, editing now
<akgraner> Thanks!
<pleia2> ok, security and updates are in
<zkriesse> suh-weet! (I think?) :P
<zkriesse> The ultimate Ubuntu women at work :D
<bkerensa> Indeed
<bkerensa> They get the job done
<zkriesse> See? They're so engrossed in their work that they didn't even respond :D
<bkerensa> Yep :)
<bkerensa> so I assume since dholbach is gone till the day before we release Dev News that I'm supposed to do it?
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> :P
<pleia2> haha :P
<pleia2> akgraner: anything else you want to do to it, or should I do a final proof and publish?
<akgraner> Nope I think that's it except for the "In this Issue"
<akgraner> but since you were publishing I thought I'd let you decide how many links and which ones you wanted to include there and on the Fridge
<pleia2> hehe, ok :)
<pleia2> proofing now
 * bkerensa awaits the fresh issue of UWN
<akgraner> :-)
<bkerensa> Anyone know how long it takes to get stuff from Canonical Shop? I'm hoping to get my new Ubuntu gear before Christmas :D
<bkerensa> Apparently my package is at U.S. Customs atm
<pleia2> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue245
<bkerensa> +1
<pleia2> and sent out with firefox so gmail didn't nom my newlines! yay!
<akgraner> wendar are you around?
<wendar> hi akgraner
<akgraner> hey
<akgraner> short notice request - but I could use your help understanding something - do you have time for a quick call
<wendar> absolutely
 * wendar does a quick calendar check...
<akgraner> thanks!
<wendar> I've got nothing scheduled now, or for the next few hours
<wendar> so, I'm all yours :)
<akgraner> wanna pm your number
<akgraner> or would skype work
<philipballew> interesting article an comment on the article about the women in free/open culture akgraner
<bkerensa> philipballew: link?
 * bkerensa is trying to figure out what his first OMG! Ubuntu! article is going to be on
<bkerensa> =o
 * bkerensa was going to try to interview pleia2 but thats already been done
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> I have a idea though :D
<philipballew> http://t.co/tw98oQtF
<philipballew> that should work
<philipballew> bkerensa, how'd you land that gig?
<bkerensa> uhh they asked me to write for them
<bkerensa> :D
<philipballew> also. you had some interesting things to say in the mint article.
<philipballew> thats a good idea. you can get your name out there to a wider
<bkerensa> philipballew: Yeah
<philipballew> ubuntu crowd
<philipballew> will you be at scale bkerensa ?
<bkerensa> philipballew: Yeah.... Well it also helps since I'm helping dholbach with the Ubuntu Dev News which is cross published on OMG and Fridge
<bkerensa> philipballew: I will not unless someone is sponsoring me last minute which wont happen so :P
<philipballew> thats a valid point. do you do dev work then?
<bkerensa> I will be at CLS, LFNW, Open Source Bridge, OSCON, PuppetConf all next year
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> and likely UDS
<bkerensa> philipballew: Nah.... I just help put the news together
<bkerensa> I did contribute my first package though :D
<philipballew> yeah, Im gonna apply for uds this may. I was meaning to ask a short favor of you maybe sometime in the next few weeks?
<bkerensa> philipballew: I will help if I can? Feel free to PM me
<bkerensa> :D
<philipballew> Im now the kismet package man. Well trying to. yeah. ill pm
<bkerensa> philipballew: Nice :D
<bkerensa> I converted libaudio0 to multi-arch.... Hopefully will work on a few more in the future but epic busy due to the holidays
<bkerensa> :D
#ubuntu-news 2011-12-14
<Unit193> MrChrisDruif: Join #ubuntu-meeting if you would :)
<MrChrisDruif> Unit193: what is going on?
<Unit193> Too late
<MrChrisDruif> For what? Lubuntu meeting?
<Unit193> Aye
<MrChrisDruif> Sorry, I was at a comedian's show
#ubuntu-news 2011-12-15
<kamilnadeem> Hi Everyone
<kamilnadeem> MrChrisDruif isn't here , well the new post is out
<kamilnadeem> http://mknadeem.blogspot.com/2011/12/kubuntu-1110-komprehensively-explored.html
<kamilnadeem> If anyone meet him ,give my regards and also to holstein
<pleia2> I think someone added the title to the document already, I'll make sure the link is in for review too
<kamilnadeem> pleia2: Thanks
<kamilnadeem> TC everyone
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> bkerensa, I was catching up with lots of stuff after my week off, so didn't get the update out today
<dholbach> bkerensa, I'll do my best to get it out tomorrow
<dholbach> bkerensa, I have a few ideas already, but if you want add anything else to it, please just do it
<akgraner> dholbach, bkerensa thank you so much for these *AWESOME* updates...
<dholbach> thanks a lot - I hope once we have the team fully up and running they'll be even better :)
<akgraner> pleia2, in past years the issue we publish on Monday would be the last one for the year and we pick back up on the 2nd weekend of Jan
<akgraner> the the 2nd weekend on Jan - we have a super long issue to kick off the year
<akgraner> thoughts?
<pleia2> akgraner: works for me :)
<akgraner> k I'll draft up an paragraph for this issue then
<akgraner> s/an/a
<pleia2> maybe a note at the beginning of the one we release monday saying "Happy holidays, enjoy the break!"
<pleia2> perfect!
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> also  - sorry about your cat :-( wish I could fix that for you
<pleia2> thank you, it's been a really tough week (I keep hoping I'll wake up and it's all been a nightmare!)
<pleia2> she should come home tomorrow though, and we'll take it one day at a time :)
<akgraner> magic wands we all need those and fairy god mothers :-)
<pleia2> indeed!
<akgraner> well time for a band concert - got to luv middle school holiday band concerts - I have to drive 25 minutes for 10 minutes worth of music...so sad
<pleia2> haha, enjoy :)
<MrChrisDruif> pleia2; what happened to your cat? I must have missed some post on G+ or Facebook or something
 * bkerensa tries to hunt down people for dev news interviews
#ubuntu-news 2011-12-16
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> bkerensa, I'm done with my patch pilot shift now - I'll start writing the spotlight (getting fixes in and getting upload rights) now
<dholbach> bkerensa, if you want to squeeze in anything else, there's still time :)
<akgraner>  dholbach, just so you know Issue 246 will be the last issue of 2011 Issue 247 will be the published after the 2nd of January
 * dholbach nods
<dholbach> thanks akgraner
<dholbach> we will do our last next week Thursday
<akgraner> great - thanks!
<pleia2> MrChrisDruif: re: cat, kidney failure, she's coming home tonight but with lots of meds and things to manage it
<MrChrisDruif> Alright, that's indeed bad news.
 * pleia2 nods
<dholbach> bkerensa, last chance to add something to the dev update
<dholbach> (or to have a look over it
<dholbach> )
<dholbach> ok, got it out :)
<pleia2> \o/
<dholbach> and with that, I'll call it a day - see you all next week :)
<pleia2> have a nice weekend :)
<MrChrisDruif> Nice weekend dholbach
<dholbach> and the same to you
<dholbach> bye
<MrChrisDruif> Thanks =)
<akgraner> pleia2, what did we have to do to get the calendars to display on the fridge?  I am trying to add a calendar to another WP site and just adding the embed code isn't working or was it that it didn't show in draft but did show once it was published.
<pleia2> akgraner: it doesn't show in draft mode
<akgraner> well that explains it :-) thanks
<pleia2> might have to do some tweaking after you save it, but it should show up alright published
<bkerensa> dholbach: Sorry for the delay.... I got epic busy yesterday and it got sidetracked
<bkerensa> oh darn
 * bkerensa needs to start checking if people are in channel (I assume everyone uses a bnc :P )
<MrChrisDruif> A what?
<zkriesse> bkerensa: you mean a ZNC
<zkriesse> not a bnc
<pleia2> znc is a type of bnc
<bkerensa> indeed
<bkerensa> psybnc for instance was one of the first bnc's
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> although I do currently use znc for it's Growl support
#ubuntu-news 2011-12-17
<acegirl> hi
<OutOfControl> Howdy
<acegirl> whos founder>
<acegirl> ?
<holstein> o/
<holstein> it might be slow here for a bit
<holstein> i believe the founder might be akgraner ?
<acegirl> well can u ask him if i could be a web des
<acegirl> ?
<acegirl> please
<holstein> or maybe she took it on.. akgraner & pleia2 are the regulars during crunchtime
<holstein> but there are quite a few contributors
<pleia2> hm, web des == web design?
<OutOfControl> Yeah
<OutOfControl> How is it going pleia2?
<pleia2> OutOfControl: good good
<pleia2> you?
<OutOfControl> Fine thanks
<pleia2> summary time :) http://bit.ly/vDkJyf
#ubuntu-news 2011-12-18
<pleia2> anyone available for summaries? Last UWN of the year, we're taking some time off for the holidays: http://bit.ly/vDkJyf
<pleia2> MrChrisDruif: have the list of flavor meetings to add?
<MrChrisDruif> I'll see what I can do, Lubuntu is up to date
<zkriesse> sup people :)
 * zkriesse waves to pleia2 and MrChrisDruif 
<MrChrisDruif> pleia2; Xubuntu is also up to date it seems?
<pleia2> MrChrisDruif: I added a note for Xubuntu, no meeting this week
<pleia2> MrChrisDruif: might find it difficult to find anyone at the moment since it's so late in the day :\
<MrChrisDruif> Depends on your timezone ^_^
<pleia2> yes, it's not actually that late for me ;)
<MrChrisDruif> For me it is...
<MrChrisDruif> I'll just go to bed and continue tomorrow
<pleia2> thanks :)
<MrChrisDruif> pleia2; deadline? Tomorrow evening?
<pleia2> preferred by tomorrow evening, tolerable by monday morning :)
<MrChrisDruif> =)
 * MrChrisDruif goes to bed. Enough mayhem for one day
<MrChrisDruif> Why are the IRC channels of some flavor so unresponsive?
<MrChrisDruif> Or even don't respond to an email?
<pleia2> a lot of people are busy, some don't work on weekends, different time zones
<pleia2> people travel and take vacation a lot around this time of year too (at least in the states)
<MrChrisDruif> Probably true around the world
<MrChrisDruif> But still, I've send that email last week. When we got that discussion about derivatives and flavors ^_^
<pleia2> yeah, I'd suggest trying to find where each team archives their meeting minutes (some may just send them to their mailing list, others have a wiki page list), and pulling them from there every sunday
<pleia2> if they aren't there, they don't get in UWN
<pleia2> unfortunately I think you'll find that a lot of folks just want to get a solid distro out the door and care little about UWN and publicity (at least not enough to make replying to that email a priority)
<pleia2> no summaries yet, anyone available to write some?
 * MrChrisDruif is available
<MrChrisDruif> Lubuntu even mailed their meeting minutes
<pleia2> http://bit.ly/vDkJyf :)
<pleia2> I'm from Xubuntu, so I can add those weekly when we have them
<MrChrisDruif> I know, I've got it opened on a tab constantly (and it's even recently been added to the topic of this channel ;-) )
<MrChrisDruif> I'm from the Lubuntu team, but it makes life that much easier when they send it =)
 * pleia2 nods
<bkerensa> hmm wondering if Ubuntu Dev News is taking holiday break
<MrChrisDruif> Ubuntu Dev News?
<bkerensa> Developer News
<pleia2> the one dholbach publishes to fridge.ubuntu.com each week
<bkerensa> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/News
<MrChrisDruif> I thought it was also on omg
<pleia2> yeah, he posts it there too after fridge
<bkerensa> pleia2: Will UWN go out through the holidays?
<pleia2> bkerensa: we're taking a break after monday, read above :)
<MrChrisDruif> I don't see any mention on the DevNews about a break
<bkerensa> yeah I dont think we will take a break
<pleia2> dholbach would be the one to ask, he'll be around tomorrow (he doesn't typically come on IRC on weekends)
<bkerensa> I will just login while I'm on my holiday travel and hope that dholbach posts to fridge
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> I can post to OMG
<bkerensa> Im not sure what happened to the rest of the team :D I think it is just me and dholbach
<pleia2> wasn't dholbach doing it alone for most of the year?
<bkerensa> yeah but he reached out on one of the mailing lists and solicited help due to the amount of work it requires
<bkerensa> and I think three of us volunteered
<pleia2> ah
<bkerensa> two actually showed to a meeting
<bkerensa> and so far from what I can see its just me and dholbach
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> it happens
<bkerensa> yeah
<MrChrisDruif> Two is a company, three is a crowd ^_^
<bkerensa> Its not exactly hard.... Its just trying to interview devs can be rough due to time zones and language barriers
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> and dholbach has access to some magic scripts which he runs weekly to gather some info we need
<MrChrisDruif> pleia2; does the name cc_INC ring a bell?
<pleia2> MrChrisDruif: I know him from #xubuntu-offtopic
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, he just came to the loco ^_^
<pleia2> cool :)
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, he wanted to get involved with the promo team
<pleia2> he made a proposal for a xubuntu sticker design, I'm trying to convince him to get a run of them done so we can suggest them to others ;)
<pleia2> (I can't afford to do it right now)
<MrChrisDruif> He also told that =)
<pleia2> :)
<MrChrisDruif> At least about the sticker design
<MrChrisDruif> akgraner; did you get any news about the teams "Emailing Team Lead" section?
#ubuntu-news 2012-12-10
<dholbach> good morning
<pleia2> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue295
#ubuntu-news 2012-12-11
<dholbach> good morning
<HarryLweber> hi there
#ubuntu-news 2012-12-12
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2012-12-13
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2012-12-14
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2012-12-16
<pleia2> if anyone is around for writing summaries... :)
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: I can do a couple in about an hour
<Silverlion> hey there!
<pleia2> still need a lot of summaries
#ubuntu-news 2013-12-09
<gonyere> :)
<pleia2> Unit193: at your link checky pleasure: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue346
<Unit193> Lookie goodie.
<pleia2> thank you :)
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-12-10
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 346 for the week December 2 - 8, 2013 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue346
<dholbach> good morning
<jose> pleia2: ping, would you be comfortable having admin access on the fridge again? I'm talking to DarrenS about the ticket
<pleia2> jose: that would make adding new folks much easier, no need to add to LP, then nudge IS...
#ubuntu-news 2013-12-11
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-12-12
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-12-13
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-12-14
<pleia2> aside from phone, was a slow news week
<Unit193> Does the gparted but count?
<Unit193> I'm guessing not.
<pleia2> hm?
<Unit193> gparted got online resize support, I found it to be a big move.
<pleia2> ah
#ubuntu-news 2013-12-15
<PaulW2U> pleia2: All summaries done apart from one Planet article for which the original post seems to have been deleted ??? With gonyere's arrival we no longer seem to have a problem in getting all of the summaries completed. Other summary writers will need to check-in on Saturday though  :o)
<gonyere> :)
<pleia2> yay! thanks PaulW2U and gonyere :)
<Pendulum> pleia2: do you want me to proofread/review or are there other things that need to go in first?
<pleia2> Pendulum: would be great if you could review the summaries in the etherpad, I'll move them over to the wiki in an hour or so
<pleia2> s/etherpad/google doc
<Pendulum> Proofreading done. Do we really need In the Blogsphere to have 2 articles on the exact same topic? (they are the only ITB articles, but it seems like it is redundant)
<pleia2> PaulW2U: so I'm thinking we'll do issue 348, then skip releasing on new years eve, so issue 349 will cover 2 weeks, dec 23 - jan 5
<pleia2> I'll probably grab jose to help with that, since I'll be on my way to australia for a conference the weekend of jan 4-5
<pleia2> I'm ok with europe and africa, but going to anywhere in apac gets me confused about which way is up (and what day it is)
<pleia2> Pendulum: thank you :) I added a note and we'll keep both articles (slow news week aside from phones, and it seems like both articles have interesting info)
<pleia2> Unit193: care to link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue347
<Unit193> Caught me actually online, I'll look at the "http://askubuntu.com//stackexchange.com/sites" failure later unless you spot it.
<pleia2> huh, that's odd
<pleia2> seems the script has gone a bit weird, I'll just remove that link for now and follow up with jcastro
<PaulW2U> pleia2: all noted
#ubuntu-news 2014-12-08
<pleia2> alright, sent off to editors
<jose> wxl: remember that incomplete post? Michelle just updated me, it's now fixed
<PaulW2U> pleia2: Date formats in summaries. US, doesn't matter or the same as in the original article?
<wxl> jose: yeah i saw jane's tweet this morn ;)
<pleia2> PaulW2U: hm, good question, I think it doesn't matter unless it's confusing (ie 02/12/2014 is confusing because that could mean february or december)
<pleia2> if confusing, then just spell out the month, doesn't matter which order if it's spelled out
<PaulW2U> ok, thanks
#ubuntu-news 2014-12-09
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 395 for the week December 1 - 7, 2014 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue395
<Unit193> Looks good.
<pleia2> thanks Unit193
<PaulW2U> oops, removed duplicate "and" from Global Jam article on wiki...
<pleia2> thanks, that was my bad, last minute edit for clarification
<PaulW2U> pleia2: Lots of Ubuntu Core articles to combine this week.
<PaulW2U> Which announcement gets the main link? Mark's or Canonical's?
<pleia2> I'm leaning toward mark's
<PaulW2U> Which is what I went with :)
<pleia2> \o/
#ubuntu-news 2014-12-11
<silverlion> hey toddy
<toddy> hey silverlion
<silverlion> toddy you got a min for a quick chat in german?
<toddy> silverlion: jo
#ubuntu-news 2014-12-12
<pleia2> so much ubuntu core news
<pleia2> sent off to summary writers
#ubuntu-news 2014-12-14
<PaulW2U> All summaries done except for blogosphere. There's only 6. Anyone?  :)
<PaulW2U> pleia2: Can you spare a few minutes for a PM?
<pleia2> PaulW2U: sure
<PaulW2U> help me out, something's not working :)
<Unit193> /msg pleia2 Hello my dearest friend!
<pleia2> I have a board meeting to run off to momentarily, but I'll move stuff over to the wiki later this afternoon
<PaulW2U> Unit193: Thanks, I forgot the text after the nick. All done now.
#ubuntu-news 2015-12-07
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue445
 * pleia2 pokes the wiki
<pleia2> and sent off to editors
<Unit193> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/japaneseteam/3260-ubuntu-15.10-release-party-and-offline-meeting-in-japan/
<PaulW2U> Fixed ^^
<pleia2> thank you
<Unit193> Thanks, PaulW2U.
<PaulW2U> pleia2: I can't get 'Why does ^C, ^V etc. appear ' to display properly. Appears twice. Wiki doesn't like ^   :)
<PaulW2U> Otherwise, editorial review done
<pleia2> PaulW2U: haha, good catch
<pleia2> I'll have a look
<pleia2> used the html code for ^
<pleia2> I'll have to keep an eye on it when I export for release though
<PaulW2U> ah, didn't think of that - still needs fixing in top voted section
<pleia2> oops, on it
<pleia2> I searched around for moinmoin escape sequences first, used html character when I gave up ;)
#ubuntu-news 2015-12-08
<pleia2> working on release
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 445 for the week November 30 - December 6, 2015 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue445
<tsimonq2> yayyyyyyyyy
<tsimonq2> pleia2: holy crap, the archive updated fast! :D https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-us-wisconsin/msg00064.html
<pleia2> heh
<tsimonq2> pleia2: they fixed the terrible bug! XD
<pleia2> who fixed what bug?
<tsimonq2> pleia2: the viviouls bug that delayed the LP mailing list archives
<pleia2> ah
<tsimonq2> pleia2: we are *the* *only* LoCo that uses LP for our mailing list, so I bugged some people
<tsimonq2> *vicious
<pleia2> I see
<tsimonq2> fun XD
#ubuntu-news 2015-12-11
<pleia2> sent off newsletter to summary writers
<tsimonq2> cool, after my QA binge I will be on it ;)
<pleia2> yay QA binge!
<tsimonq2> pleia2: my plan is to do 23, but that is talk for a PM or #*ubuntu-devel
<tsimonq2> 23 test cases
<pleia2> nice :)
#ubuntu-news 2015-12-12
<tsimonq2> pleia2: hey, I think I am gonna work on the newsletter now...I did *32* test cases last night :D
<pleia2> tsimonq2: thanks :) and nice! that's a lot of tests :D
<tsimonq2> pleia2: #1 here: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/reports/testers
<tsimonq2> :D
<tsimonq2> pleia2: huh, seems like all of the summaries are done
<tsimonq2> pleia2: I got to one
<tsimonq2> pleia2: but might as well let you know ;)
<pleia2> tsimonq2: thnks, looks like no one has written a summary for the first one yet (google code-in)
<pleia2> still have phone news and canonical news to do too
<pleia2> so there are about 5 in there to do :)
<pleia2> this is supposed to be my day off, so I'll check in later
<tsimonq2> pleia2: oh?
<tsimonq2> oh
<tsimonq2> ok
#ubuntu-news 2015-12-13
<Mikman> Can anyone explain a recent development and why it was important? I need it for a blog I have to write for google code-in
<tsimonq2> Mikman: The Ubuntu Weekly Newsletters will have a lot of good information
<Mikman> Looking at them now.
<tsimonq2> Mikman: the current issue is issue 445: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue445
<tsimonq2> Mikman: and although it isn't done, this is pretty recent: https://docs.google.com/document/d/18ZbtFHQq6uMj7iuRLd11VH8V5Uc_FA0IfgiRUcbMbQk/edit
<Mikman> I just saw it :)
#ubuntu-news 2016-12-12
<guiverc_t> yeah concur... i'd choose to live in hope too.
<pleia2> added a couple articles from the planet today
<pleia2> (also, my own ubucon eu post was published after 00:00 UTC, so we'll include it next week)
<guiverc_t> pleia2, do your added planet articles need summary?
<pleia2> guiverc_t: they do
<pleia2> I will write them if no one else gets to them, but it would be great if someone else could :)
 * guiverc_t turning on workstation (not using this tablet!)
<guiverc_t> two in planet done, missed any?
<pleia2> thanks, I think that's it :)
<pleia2> working on moving stuff over to the wiki and adding stats now
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue491
<Unit193> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/japaneseteam/3478-ubuntu-16.10-release-party-and-offline-meeting-in-japan/ - http://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/12/08/system76-working-with-canonical-on-improving-hidpi-support-in-ubuntu/
<pleia2> ty
<pleia2> ah, developer.ubuntu.com has it anyway https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/blog/2016/12/05/improving-hidpi-support/
<Unit193> :3
<pleia2> ok, all tidy, sending to editors now
<PaulW2U> editorial review done
<pleia2> thank you
<pleia2> jose, tsimonq2 - you guys want to take care of publishing again today?
#ubuntu-news 2016-12-13
<guiverc_t> are permissions, or tasks necessary in publishing complex?
<pleia2> there are several of them, so together it can feel a bit complex, but they aren't so bad
<pleia2> the process is documented here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/EditingPolicies
 * guiverc_t fiinds himself opening a link
<pleia2> :)
<guiverc_t> (sorry, lots of little steps; but have got lost in discourse.ubuntu.com & other stuff I've never seen before)
<pleia2> ah, we don't use discourse anymore anyway
 * pleia2 edits the page
<guiverc_t> :(  but explains why most if not everything is years old..
<pleia2> we stopped posting to discourse when jcastro said they were shutting the site down some time ago
<pleia2> it's not maintained, lots of people never even knew about it
<guiverc_t> inc. me :)
<pleia2> indeed!
<guiverc_t> no steps looked hard; do you download file locally to run publish-uwn.pl
<pleia2> yeah, the hardest part about most of it is getting all the dependencies for publish-uwn.pl sorted
<pleia2> it needs some perl modules, some python modules
<guiverc_t> i actually lost more time trying to install cpan on this tablet; alas SSD issues stopped it.
<pleia2> not surprised :)
<guiverc_t> yes, noticed the .pl & .py
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 491 for the week December 5 - 11, 2016 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue491
<guiverc_t> UWN via email has arrived :)
<pleia2> :)
<jose> pleia2: sorry, just saw that highlight
<jose> next time feel free to send me a thousand DMs on Twitter
<pleia2> jose: hehe, ok
<tsimonq2> pleia2: Same, just saw the highlight.
<tsimonq2> pleia2: But I do Telegram and Hangouts ifneedbe. Same, feel free to spam. :)
#ubuntu-news 2016-12-14
<PaulW2U> pleia2: issue #492, last one of the year?
<pleia2> PaulW2U: good idea, we'll go ahead and plan on that
<pleia2> PaulW2U: hm, now that I'm looking at it, I'm wondering if we should do 492 and 493 will be the one covering xmas and new years weeks, but we'll see how things look on friday
<pleia2> otherwise we either release the day after xmas, or have an edition covering 3 weeks (eek)
<PaulW2U> pleia2: I think release 492 on 19th and then 493 on 2nd would be best but if there's not much happening this week then as you say it can be decided on Friday
 * pleia2 thumbs up
<pleia2> we should also think about what we want to do for issue 500
<pleia2> I'm sending a mail to the list momentarily
 * PaulW2U thinks a competition, prizes  :)
<pleia2> I'm happy to gather and send out said prizes (probably ask Ubuntu community fund for a few bucks) if you have ideas as to what kind of competition to do :)
<PaulW2U> I'm thinking along the lines of 10 questions about UWN itself. Might also encourage some new contributors.
<pleia2> wfm
<PaulW2U> I'll let you havr some questions
<PaulW2U> over the coming weeks
<pleia2> ty
#ubuntu-news 2016-12-15
<guiverc_t> possible 500 question:  when did the UWN start?  or for how long has it been going? (2006-may; i cheated & looked)
<guiverc_t> fyi: unlikely useful: earliest reference (indirect) i found is in the official ubuntu book (2007 canonical) pg 315 - ubuntu news mailing list.  all prior books (i have) ~6.06lts were probably at editors before may-06 to know about it to list.
<guiverc_t> ps: last statement was search in paper-book,  i find more fun than a search via startpage.com etc.
#ubuntu-news 2016-12-17
<guiverc_t> pleia2, PaulW2U :  UWN:  Leo Arias has added planet article, "test a stable release update"; plus another insight article added this morning (my time/saturday).  i've not added; but will read & make decision if you'd like
<tsimonq2> guiverc_t: Yes please :)
<tsimonq2> I think it's ok...
<guiverc_t> :)  i've done it many times before; usually commented my adds etc.  they appeared in planet after last edit to uwn-doc (excluding my edits)..
<guiverc_t> ps.  i didn't see/notice summary email; though that is what i'm mainly doing.  (its now ~habit)
<pleia2> I'll have a closer look in my morning, too tired tonight :\
<pleia2> sent to summary writers, sorry for the delay
<pleia2> it'll be a lean issue, but not terrible :) I'll work to release it on monday, then issue 493 will be the 2-weeks-over-the-holidays one
#ubuntu-news 2016-12-18
 * PaulW2U counts 6 summaries to do later if no one else does them first
<tsimonq2> PaulW2U: Well a decision needs to be made re: Ubuntu Budgie, right? That leaves one summary...
<tsimonq2> PaulW2U: Maybe I'm understanding the comment chain between you and pleia2 wrong?
<PaulW2U> tsimonq2: three to go, one budgie (to be decided), one planet and the snappy one
<PaulW2U> I'm busy at the moment so if you want to tackle them ....
<PaulW2U> otherwise I'll be back later
<PaulW2U> all summaries completed
#ubuntu-news 2018-12-10
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jono Bacon: Speaking Engagements in Tel Aviv in December @ https://www.jonobacon.com/2018/12/09/speaking-engagements-in-tel-aviv-in-december/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Security:: Episode 15 @ https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-15/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: GNOME is Experimenting with a Refreshed GTK & Icon Theme @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=136962 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> working to see if I can get UWN ready to go .
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: guiverc ::  Take a gander at UWN556 . See what yall think . pending is "In This Issue" and "WIP". Be aware still a struggle for me to think .. Is this what will be ?
<guiverc> looking
<guiverc> xfce screensaver: suggest "Sean provides detail about the package **details**  (*delete 2nd "details" word)
<guiverc> kde framewords:  suggest "and tells us the KDE team"  (changing "tell" to "tells") - ps: if you want me to change wiki I can; I'm making note in gdoc
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Doing :) .. still with reservations as to placing items in = LOCo News = section .
<guiverc> otherwise looks great Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Doing the finals now - will advise when ready.
<Bashing-om> guiverc: OK, minor things corrected in the finals -= Go ahead and set "In This Issue" with what is now  - and go with it ?
<guiverc> you didn't agree with 2nd (kde frameworks 5.53) or didn't find it?  s/tell/tells/
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Did not see it :( .. looking  and correcting.
<guiverc> my mis-spels didn't help you either :(
<guiverc> excluding that really-minor issue, looks great to me
<Bashing-om> guiverc: "KDE Frameworks 5.53" /tells/ . I am happy with the wy it is now . Something else that I am missing ?
<guiverc> nope.
<Bashing-om> setting as is .. we push the Big Red Button when I have "In This Issue" set and remove "WIP" ?
<guiverc> yep.  Tell me when you want fridge post.
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Something is screwing up ./publish-uwn.pl 556 " Use of uninitialized value ". let me see what I can do with the error .
<Bashing-om> guiverc: I do not see any faults - should I manually fix the Emails and send ?
<guiverc> i'm still looking for issue (sorry I should have said)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: "WORK IN PROGRESS" did not re,ove .. and "In this Issue" fails to populate in the Mailing .
<Bashing-om> remove*
<guiverc> I'd suggest manually fixing in that case too
<guiverc> just a thought:  could the "weeks of" (instead of week of) have created the issue?    [I'm sure we use to use weeks of ages back...]
<Bashing-om> guiverc: I would like to understand where the fault is but above my skill level . Will take a bit to manually intervene// Nope do not see "weeks" as the culprit .
<guiverc> i'm looking at line 48 of publish-uwn-fridge currently; so different script - it had same error..  -- line 44 of publish-uwn.pl
<guiverc> nah I'm doubting what I was thinking now.. I don't know, but its the only clue I see :(
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Though I can fix locally for the forum .. that will not fix for the social media . I do not know how to best approach this .
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Lemme copy the wiki to local and see what then I might learn .
<guiverc> another thought - have you got a wiki.edit screen open?  maybe it creates an issue (but I'm clutching at straws really sorry)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Ehen I ean ./publish I did have all closed out // so I am real confused why the latest edits did not take effect .
<Bashing-om> when I ran** - My mind is still malfunctioning .
<guiverc> i'm not getting errors anymore :)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: recon I can delete the /issues/556 locally .. and re-run - ./publish-uwn.pl 556 .. see what the effect is .. do I not have a local cache to deal with when I do that ?
<guiverc> I don't know sorry Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> All I can do is try and see :P
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, what exactly are you having trouble parsing?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: guiverc All looks good now ... All I can surmise is that the WIKI was slow in updating when I ran the publishing script (??). Let m see what happens when I post to the forum .. sending out to the M/L now .
<Wild_Man> Okay, seems like there a a few grammatical errors, has krytarik approved this already? maybe it is just me
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: No, you want to make the corrections now .. M/L is sent .
<Wild_Man> Not sure if we should or not but I noticed two right off the bat so there may be more, people write a little differently depending on where they are from so maybe it is acceptable, I marked one as a suggestion take a look and if you think it needs changed then I will check the whole document
<Wild_Man> I tend to say leave it since you have published some already
<Bashing-om> on Gdoc is where you are checking ? I have made several edits in the WIKI that are not on GDOC .
<Wild_Man> Yes
<Wild_Man> Okay
<Wild_Man> I will leave it in your hands
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Want to take a gander at the WIKI .. make sure befor I post it ?
<Wild_Man> I will
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: I have the flu bad .. and on meds ... Not a good thing to place trust in my thoughts !
<Wild_Man> I understand, my wife gave me pneumonia and my grandaughter gave me strep, my wife has been in the hospital for five days now for pneumonia
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Was aware you have much more pressing issues to deal with - reason why I had not bugged you directly to deal with getting UWN out last week too :( .
<Wild_Man> I think announces sounds better here "Ubuntu at KubeCon & CloudNativeCon
<Wild_Man> Canonical pronounces their participation " then pronounces
<Wild_Man> This"Community extends a welcome to the 10th to 13th October" I think should be 'welcome beginning the 10th thru 13th'
<Wild_Man> I can live with it either way
<Bashing-om> Away for about 30 minutes ..
#ubuntu-news 2018-12-11
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: guiverc : Go ahead at this time and post to the forum with what is ?
<Wild_Man> I guess so
<Bashing-om> And forum done .. doing the re-directs next .
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Wild_Man : re-directs also done . Awaiting the social media.
<Wild_Man> is guiverc doing the social media?
<guiverc> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/12/11/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-556/
<guiverc> Wild_Man, can you please tweet & fb... I'll do g+
<Wild_Man> guiverc, yes
<guiverc> thanks Wild_Man :)
<Wild_Man> Your welcome guiverc! FB and twitter is done
<Bashing-om> and we have Fridge confirmation from the bots :)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 556 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/12/11/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-556/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jono Bacon: 10 Ways To Up Your Public Speaking Game @ https://www.jonobacon.com/2018/12/11/10-ways-to-up-your-public-speaking-game/
#ubuntu-news 2018-12-12
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: IRS Not Yet Ready to Move to Linux Due to Its Own Errors @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/irs-not-yet-ready-to-move-to-linux-due-to-its-own-errors-524239.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Colin King: Linux I/O Schedulers @ http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/ASmackerelOfOpinion/~3/0rnLf_JSgyw/linux-io-schedulers.html (by noreply@blogger.com (Colin Ian King))
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 556 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/12/11/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-556/ (by guiverc)
#ubuntu-news 2018-12-13
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Mozilla Firefox 64 Is Now Available for All Supported Ubuntu Linux Releases @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/mozilla-firefox-64-is-now-available-for-all-supported-ubuntu-releases-524257.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Alan Pope: Fixing Broken Dropbox Sync Support @ http://popey.com/blog/posts/fixing-broken-dropbox-sync-support.html
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S11E40 – North Dallas Forty @ http://ubuntupodcast.org/2018/12/13/s11e40-north-dallas-forty/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Latest Vivaldi Update Adds Pop Out Video, Tab Sessions + More @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=137047 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jonathan Riddell: Achievement of the Week @ https://jriddell.org/2018/12/13/achievement-of-the-week/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Portugal:: S01E15 – Open Source Garden @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/2018/12/13/s01e15-open-source-garden/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Podcast Ubuntu Portugal: S01E15 – Open Source Garden @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/2018/12/13/s01e15-open-source-garden/
#ubuntu-news 2018-12-14
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Robert Ancell: GIFs in GNOME @ http://bobthegnome.blogspot.com/2018/12/gifs-in-gnome.html (by noreply@blogger.com (Robert Ancell))
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Robert Ancell: Interesting things about the GIF image format @ http://bobthegnome.blogspot.com/2018/12/interesting-things-about-gif-image.html (by noreply@blogger.com (Robert Ancell))
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Raphaël Hertzog: Freexian’s report about Debian Long Term Support, November 2018 @ https://raphaelhertzog.com/2018/12/14/freexians-report-about-debian-long-term-support-november-2018/
#ubuntu-news 2018-12-16
<Bashing-om> Nothing new I want to add to Gdoc, beginnining to set up the WIKI.
<Bashing-om> UWN557 up for critique, proofreading and check for camel-case :)
#ubuntu-news 2019-12-09
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Simos Xenitellis: Running X11 software in LXD containers @ https://blog.simos.info/running-x11-software-in-lxd-containers/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Security:: Episode 55 @ https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-55/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Sean Davis: Writing posts with Ghost ✍️ @ https://bluesabre.org/the-editor/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Sean Davis: Welcome to Ghost @ https://bluesabre.org/welcome/
<guiverc2> wiki read thru issue.  (uwn #608) I think s/word/work/ on GTK.Apps.now.. (blogo)
<guiverc2> also Nath/Nate -- reported in gdoc
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: New Linux Kernel Update for Red Hat Enterprise Linux 7 & CentOS 7 Fixes Two Bugs @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/new-linux-kernel-update-for-red-hat-enterprise-linux-7-centos-7-fixes-two-bugs-528517.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: The Ubuntu 20.04 LTS Pre-release Survey @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/the-ubuntu-20-04-lts-pre-release-survey
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: First Look: Ubuntu Cinnamon, Beautiful Remix Worthy of Becoming Official Flavor @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/first-look-ubuntu-cinnamon-beautiful-remix-worthy-of-becoming-official-flavor-528518.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Ubuntu 20.04 LTS Survey Launched — You Can Help Shape Ubuntu’s Future @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=157131 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Updated images of Ubuntu for the Raspberry Pi 2, 3 and 4 @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/updated-images-of-ubuntu-for-the-raspberry-pi-2-3-and-4
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Needs Your Help to Improve Ubuntu, Take the Ubuntu 20.04 Survey Now @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-needs-your-help-to-improve-ubuntu-take-the-ubuntu-20-04-survey-now-528520.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Canonical sponsors WSLConf at Microsoft HQ @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/canonical-sponsors-wslconf-at-microsoft-hq
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Releases Updated Ubuntu Images for All Supported Raspberry Pi Boards @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-releases-updated-ubuntu-images-for-all-supported-raspberry-pi-boards-528521.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Odio is a Classy Looking Radio Player for Linux Desktops @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=157237 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> UWN: pulling "WIP" - time to push 21:00 GMT.
<Bashing-om> UWN: Suggested edits made - Time to push remains as 21:00 GMT.
<Bashing-om> M/L is away - doing the Forum post next.
<Bashing-om> Forum post done - Had to abridge the updates. Doing the re-directs next :D
<Bashing-om> re-directs done: pending is the social media postings.
<guiverc> just woke up to UWN, looking at fridge...
<Wild_Man> I will do the fridge and Media shortly
<guiverc> okay - drinking my fresh tea :)
 * Bashing-om standing by
<Wild_Man> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/12/09/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-608/
<Wild_Man> Done Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> Fridge: spot checks check good :)
<Wild_Man> Thanks for checking Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> Clear now guys to wipe Gdoc ?
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, yep
<Bashing-om> guiverc: ^^ wipe Gdoc ?
<guiverc> Yep
<Bashing-om> wiping :D
<Bashing-om> OOppps ; left out the link https://ubuntupodcast.org/2019/12/06/s12e35-feud/, Fixing what I can :)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 608 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/12/09/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-608/
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Wild_Man : All better now :D
<guiverc> :)
#ubuntu-news 2019-12-10
<Bashing-om> UWN: Do we want to pick up on WSL ? https://mashviral.com/canonical-makes-ubuntu-for-windows-subsystem-for-linux-a-priority/ . Enough users of WSL to warrant the attention ?
<guiverc> i suspect yes it's useful. To me no, but a good % of users on askubu are using Ubuntu via WSL
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Up to this time I have not considered WSL as reportable - I can have my mind set rearranged.
<guiverc> We are purists... Catering for the unruly masses sometimes is necessary; but what do I know..
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 608 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/12/09/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-608/ (by wildmanne39)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: CVE patching is not making your Linux secure @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/cve-patching-is-not-making-your-linux-secure
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: MicroK8s updated to Kubernetes 1.17. What’s new? @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/microk8s-updated-to-kubernetes-1-17-whats-new
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Mozilla Firefox 71 Is Now Available for All Supported Ubuntu Linux Releases @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/mozilla-firefox-71-is-now-available-for-all-supported-ubuntu-linux-releases-528537.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Canonical Sponsors WSLConf, Microsoft’s First Linux Conference @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=157990 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: DebEX Linux Distro Released for Older PCs with LXQt Desktop and Linux Kernel 5.4 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/debex-linux-distro-released-for-older-pcs-with-lxqt-desktop-linux-kernel-5-4-528538.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Canonical Announces Support for Kubernetes 1.17 @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/canonical-announces-support-for-kubernetes-1-17
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical to Sponsor Microsoft's First Windows Subsystem for Linux Conference @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-to-sponsor-microsoft-s-first-windows-subsystem-for-linux-conference-528540.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Meet Sparky Bonsai, SparkyLinux Portable Edition Featuring Joe's Window Manager @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/meet-sparky-bonsai-sparkylinux-portable-edition-featuring-joe-s-window-manager-528542.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Microsoft Teams for Linux Officially Released, Available to Download Now @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/microsoft-teams-officially-released-for-linux-available-to-download-now-528544.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: ObjectBox, database for IoT devices, adopts snaps for simplicity and ease of installati... @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/objectbox-database-for-iot-devices-adopts-snaps-for-simplicity-and-ease-of-installation
#ubuntu-news 2019-12-11
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Juju 2.7: Enhanced k8s experience, improved networking and more @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/juju-2-7
#ubuntu-news 2019-12-12
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jono Bacon: Angela Brown from The Linux Foundation on Delivering Great Events @ https://www.jonobacon.com/2019/12/11/angela-brown-from-the-linux-foundation-on-delivering-great-events/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: VirtualBox 6.1 Officially Released with Linux Kernel 5.4 Support, Improvements @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/virtualbox-6-1-officially-released-with-linux-kernel-5-4-support-improvements-528562.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: HP Linux Imaging & Printing Drivers Are Now Supported on Debian GNU/Linux 10.2 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/hp-linux-imaging-printing-drivers-are-now-supported-on-debian-gnu-linux-10-2-528573.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Which Ubuntu Release (2010-2019) is Your Favourite? Vote Now! @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=158039 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KDE Applications 19.12 Open-Source Software Suite Released, Here's What's New @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-applications-19-12-open-source-software-suite-released-here-s-what-s-new-528574.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jonathan Riddell: KDE’s releases debranding @ https://jriddell.org/2019/12/12/kdes-releases-debranding/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: VirtualBox 6.1 Debuts with Linux 5.4 Support, Accelerated Video Playback + More @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=158124 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S12E36 – Desert Strike @ https://ubuntupodcast.org/2019/12/12/s12e36-desert-strike/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Nvidia Linux/BSD Graphics Driver Adds Support for Quadro T2000 with Max-Q Design @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/nvidia-linux-bsd-graphics-driver-adds-support-for-quadro-t2000-with-max-q-design-528575.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Zorin OS 15.1 Released with Better Microsoft Office Compatibility, GameMode @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/zorin-os-15-1-released-with-better-microsoft-office-compatibility-gamemode-528577.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Zorin OS 15.1 Released with LibreOffice 6.3, Dark Mode Scheduling @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=158168 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2019-12-13
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stephen Michael Kellat: In the aftermath... @ http://coyote.works//posts/Aftermath20191212/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Sean Davis: The New bluesabre.org @ https://bluesabre.org/2019/12/13/the-new-bluesabre-org/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Security:: Episode 56 @ https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-56/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Portugal:: Ep 68 – Salvem a Amazónia @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/2019/12/13/68/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Podcast Ubuntu Portugal: Ep 68 – Salvem a Amazónia @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/68/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Building a Rust snap by Example @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/building-a-rust-snap-by-example
#ubuntu-news 2019-12-14
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: How to build ROS 2 Eloquent Snaps @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/how-to-build-ros-2-eloquent-snaps
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Debian Releases Updated Intel Microcode for Coffe Lake CPUs, Fixes Regression @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/debian-releases-updated-intel-microcode-for-coffe-lake-cpus-fixes-regression-528588.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2019-12-15
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Edits completed on Gdoc - Please proof-read and see what you can add to resolve the comments.
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, okay
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Several Linux Browsers Blocked from Accessing Google Services @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/several-linux-browsers-blocked-from-accessing-google-services-528591.shtml (by Bogdan Popa, Microsoft News Editor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stuart Langridge: Pyramid @ https://www.kryogenix.org/days/2019/12/15/pyramid/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: ‘Couldn’t Sign You In’ — Google Denies Access to Several Linux Browsers @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=158230 (by Joey Sneddon)
